# A couple of my Knuckleheads...



## Mrs. OTRP (Sep 28, 2009)

First off is Jesse James he is right around 7 years old, he is one of the best dogs I have ever owned. He is a very hardworker and loyal down to the core 




























Victoria: My little spitfire 




























Kailey: Last but certainly not least my pride and joy


----------



## BigMoney (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey these are some beautiful dogs hope to see more pictures, check out my 2


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

they are very beautiful!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

they all look happy, healthy and gorgeous. thanks for sharing. great looking dogs!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm just a little jealous I promise


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

very nice looking dogs.


----------



## pitbull501 (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice, those dogs are ripped


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They all look great! What Bloodline is Jesse James?


----------



## Mrs. OTRP (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Great diet, lots of hard work, and most importantly lots of fun and an abundance of love 

Patch-o-Pits Jesse is wilrox and sarona, and victoria is his grandaughter, she has a small out to garner.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow! Gorgeous pups! You should be proud...especially Jesse being 7 years and still looking that good.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

awww I love your babies Kailey is beautiful


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful dogs!!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

Wowzers!!... They all look great!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Patch beat me to the punch. I was going to ask that same question. Is it the Wilrox stuff that goes back to Lar-San? Do any sports with that nice boy? Happen to have a pedigree?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

They do look great! Diggin Jessie, could be the name?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW!I had to come back to this one.I love your dogs!:clap:


----------



## Mrs. OTRP (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks you're making me blush dixieland 

We actively drag weight him and he pulls very well, we also show him in AADR when we can...lets see if I can get his pedigree to post.....

Pedigree


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Fine looking dogs. You obviously keep them in great shape


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Wowz they are really good looking dogs ....... great bods


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

beautiful dogs!
i love victoria!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Very cool! Thanks for the ped on your beautiful boy.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Absolutely Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

what can i say bout your dogs that hasn't been said...........doggy eye candy i guess


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

WOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what are you feeding those monsters...lol just kidding those are some beautiful dogs from head to toe (but seriously what are you feedin or what did you feed them when they were pups?)


----------



## Mrs. OTRP (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone  

All of our dogs and puppies are in Innova Evo, I can not say enough good things about the feed!!! It is very high in protein and some puppies do not do well on it, however we have never had a problem. Also if not exercised properly dogs can easily add some extra LBS


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

They are all beautiful, but you know I love your dogs!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh wow you're dogs are really nice. The pics are really good as well. Thanx for sharing


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

OK OK OK!!!!!!! WAAAAAYYY WAAAAAAY WAAAAYYY!!!!! out of my league i just pulled doggiefood.com and just a 6lb bag is like $15 bucks not to mention the 23lb bag for only $65lbs(exaggeration) im still searching for the right food....lol (no luck)


----------



## Mrs. OTRP (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Jane and everyone.

Remi the food is on the higher end, but they do eat less so in a way it does balance out, especially when you are feeding so many dogs  The clean up is a breeze as well!

What food are you currently feeding and what price range are you trying to stay in?


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

owwwwwwwww man there so cute


----------



## Mrs. OTRP (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you 1dog


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

wow the picks are great some nice looking dogs


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Mrs. OTRP said:


> Thanks Jane and everyone.
> 
> Remi the food is on the higher end, but they do eat less so in a way it does balance out, especially when you are feeding so many dogs  The clean up is a breeze as well!
> 
> What food are you currently feeding and what price range are you trying to stay in?


well right now she's still on puppychow and biljac and i probably could do a 30 dollar bag but i dont want only 20lbs of food...might sound cheap but.....lol


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

awww they do love their tires! haven't quite figured out why, but they do. BEAUTIFUL DOGS!


----------

